# Sapphire HD 6850 zu verkaufen! Top Zustand! + Garantie (Alternate)



## zip2-rider (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo würde gerne meine Radeon HD 6850 von Sapphire verkaufen. Karte ist in Top Zustand! War jetzt 3 Monate verbaut aber ich steige jetzt auf was größeres um. Gibt natürlich Rechnung dazu (von Alternate) . dürfte noch ca 18-20 Monate Garantie drauf sein. Kann morgen gern nochmal nachschaun hab aber rechnung gerade nicht zur Hand.

So hat da wer Interesse? Iwelche Preisvorschläge?


----------



## zip2-rider (7. Juli 2012)

Jetzt auch bei eBay: Sapphire HD 6850 1GB TOP Zustand HDMI DVI 19 Monate Garantie 4895106255791 | eBay

Sorry kann Titel nich ändern...


----------



## Batze (16. Juli 2012)

Auktion ist ja vorbei. Mist, hätte man mal 1,50 € geboten. ^^


----------

